# Whole home not working on some receivers



## scubajbc (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 2x HR20-700, an Hr22-100 and an HR23-xxx. Whole home was working fine but last week the 2 HR20s got a software update (0x5c8) (the 2 other HRs did not) and now the 2 HR20s can see all of the other receivers, but the HR22 and HR23 can only see each other and not the HR20s. Is there something in the update that is causing the HR22 and HR23 not to see them?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

That's a good question, but I don't have an answer.
There has been some changes in the firmware that has affected MRV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just to eliminate the fluke, reboot your router and then re-run the network setup on each receiver. Won't hurt and stranger things have happened to get things working again.

- Merg


----------



## scubajbc (Jul 15, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Just to eliminate the fluke, reboot your router and then re-run the network setup on each receiver. Won't hurt and stranger things have happened to get things working again.
> 
> - Merg


I have Whole Home with Deca but I do not have a CCK (yet) so nothing is connected to my router. My wife called me at work and said the HR23 received the software update early this morning and now she sees the list from the HR20s. I have not checked the HR22 yet to see if that got updated.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am also having a strange problem with my Whole Home so perhaps others can check their set ups to see if there is an issue with a recent software update. I went through most trouble shooting things that I could think of (reset router, receivers, internet connections) and I also called D* without a resolution.

My HR20-100 received version 0x5c8 today, my Hr22-100 has not yet received the update. It looks to me that both receivers are seeing each others playlist. However the HR22-100 does not properly sort the combined playlist in the right order whether it is alphabetical or date order. If I turn off playlist sharing or I filter the HR22-100 playlist to only show the local playlist then it sorts correctly. So it is not sorting the combined playlist correctly. The D* tech that I talked to was helpful but after much trouble shooting the problem is not resolved.



scubajbc said:


> I have Whole Home with Deca but I do not have a CCK (yet) so nothing is connected to my router. My wife called me at work and said the *HR23 received the software update early this morning and now she sees the list from the HR20s.* I have not checked the HR22 yet to see if that got updated.


Looks like the OP received a sofware update on one of his problem receivers so maybe my sorting problem will be resolved when my HR22 receives version 0x5c8?


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I also have the same problem as the scubajbc. My HR20-700 got an update on 4/25 and it can see all my other HR22s (they have older software from 2/8) but my HR22s can't see the playlist of my HR20.

It must be the software because obviously it's not a networking problem. Hopefully my HR22 receivers will get an update to resolve this problem.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

try rebooting the affected HR


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I tried rebooting and that didn't help. Rerunning network setup (or whatever it's called) on my HR22 did work and I was then able to see my HR20. I haven't tried another HR22 yet to check.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

MrLatte said:


> I tried rebooting and that didn't help. Rerunning network setup (or whatever it's called) on my HR22 did work and I was then able to see my HR20. I haven't tried another HR22 yet to check.


Can you try an alphabetical sort on your HR22 and post here if it works. My HR22 sees my HR20 playlist but the alphabetical sort does not work on the combined playlist.


----------

